# No Reverse



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone ,,,
Having an issue with my speed cable ,,I was working on my 227p and changed out my speed cable ,,,it's tight and now it doesn''t go into reverse .
I may have installed it wrong 

Any Sugesstions 
Thanks John M


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Your forward speeds are on one side of the drive plate with the friction disc, and reverse is on the other side ... do not have it riding in center of drive plate, as that will tear up the friction rubber.


----------



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

I may have just installed it wrong ,,it was slightly to the right side when I installed it .also may have the cable wrong ..seems extremely tight ,,
If anyone can snap a picture of a st227p and post it 


Thanks


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Look in my ST227P blog thread starting at about post 48. I went through an episode of servicing the little planetary drive boxes for steering. A nearby (~20 miles away) owner did the same service, and left the connection for the speed/shift cable disconnected from the trunnion (carrier and bearing that supports the friction drive wheel) when he reassembled. Same symptom you describe. The thread has a linked video of the drive box operation, and Jesdog2's description of the discovery and the fix. See ST227P Running Blog

HTH!


----------



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

I took a quick look seems it doesn't s÷em to go to the right aka reverse ..I'm looking 2morrow to see if it is some how blocked 

Thanks all


----------



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

Well checked the cable and it is really tight the friction disk only goes to the center with the handle in reverse ?..cable is actually starting to break the cable outer shell I'm lost HELLLLPPP


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe it needs a cable adjustment like shown in this video:


----------



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

Ok thanks for the video and just watching it I notice that I was sent the wrong dam cable there is no adjustment on this one ,,,I think this is a craftsman cable needless to say I'm a tad pist off ...more later thanks for the video 
John


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, keep us posted.


----------



## jfmill2016 (12 mo ago)

At times even little mistakes can be done ,,,UPDATE I ended up installing the cable wrong ..Was watching a video and realized it ,,,,,I reinstalled it and works great now ,,,,some times just watching videos does help 


John


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent. Glad to hear you were able to sort it out.


----------

